# Personal Thoughts After 9 Months of Traveling



## PunkWithOuttaSafetyPin (Nov 14, 2018)

9 months. I have been on the road for 9 months and... I don't know, I'm getting tired. I've been wondering these past few nights if maybe it's time to grow roots somewhere. I've met so many people and have been to places I would have never been to or thought of going to. Maybe it's just from being back in Los Angeles. I know of a friend that would take me in, help me find a job, and would start a band with me. I feel so scatterbrained right now. And if I ended up doing that, what about my road dawg? I'd feel like I'm bailing on him. I probably need to talk to someone about this. I feel like there's some sort of tug-of-war going on in me right now.


----------



## otch0z (Nov 14, 2018)

So I'm no expert but I'd say, do as you wish ? If you feel like you're getting tired of this lifestyle, try a new one. Nothing stops you from changing it again afterwards... To me it sounds it's an idea growing in your head, and you're not sure yet. Maybe give some time to that idea or talk with someone, or maybe do a tarot spread (that was my first thought reading your post, actually). Maybe you need to see what are the arguments on both sides. 
I think the important thing is not to "block" yourself, be it on the road or in LA. 

As for your road dog, have you been traveling with them for a long time ? Do they know other people on the road ? Could they find a solution that suit them well themselves ? 

Also, as a musician, I get that the offer of starting a band sounds like music to your hears (guys guys I just made a pun out of an idiom and english is not even my first language woop woooooop). How well do you two get along, musically (and personally) speaking ? Is it a very good opportunity or one more reason you give to yourself to settle down ? I would say, try to read yourself better, but that might take some time.


----------



## Django (Nov 14, 2018)

Sounds like you didn't leave the states,
Why not going to a really different place, experience some language and colture dificulties? It's something you Americans usually don't do and I find it sad.
Stick you thumb out somewhere in South America, or Eastern Europe, Asia. Fuck. Try exploring places like Mongolia or Tibet.

Take a few months to saddle somewhere, make some money, and then start a real adventure, where your English worth shit and you don't see fucking McDonald's or Starbucks in every town. 
It'll boost your heart buddy


----------



## roughdraft (Nov 15, 2018)

not that the above isn't good advice but I would aim even closer to the base of your thoughts

- follow your feelings, take at least a couple of weeks in L.A. it's an opportunity that suits you...music, friend, place to live, etc this is not something to sleep on - you can always leave again and likely will right?.....but take the opportunity, stay for months or years if it works - there's actually nothing good about skipping out on the opportunity

- your concern for your road dog is admirable but self-limiting and probably to your detriment, how do i relate? whenever i leave somewhere my good friends tend to understand because, well, they have lives and I have a life and that's how it is. likewise YOU have a life. and you'll appreciate even more being back on the road after having some positive experiences within whatever keeps you to one place for xx amount of time

Things change, you move on into this or that new situation be it in one place or on the road. If your road dog takes issue with something you're doing that is good for you that's a seriously toxic person. Now recognize that if you are doing it to yourself you are in need of detoxing yourself, or as @otch0z put it - do not block yourself.

hoping this makes sense to you and finds you some clarity in your decision


----------



## roughdraft (Nov 15, 2018)

Django said:


> Sounds like you didn't leave the states,
> Why not going to a really different place, experience some language and colture dificulties? It's something you Americans usually don't do and I find it sad.
> Stick you thumb out somewhere in South America, or Eastern Europe, Asia. Fuck. Try exploring places like Mongolia or Tibet.
> 
> ...



you are Australian and traveling in Canada right now, or not? The stuff you are saying has a lot of truth to it, but really strange in this context


----------



## Django (Nov 15, 2018)

roughdraft said:


> you are Australian and traveling in Canada right now, or not? The stuff you are saying has a lot of truth to it, but really strange in this context


I'm not Australian.
I'm from the middle East where bombs and busses explode every now and then...
After wasting 3 years of my life "serving" my country I ran a far as I could, Australia was it. Before Canada my passport got stamped in India, Ethiopia, Egypt, Jordan, Mexico and some easy European countries (I speak French, it makes things easier).
Sadly native English speakers can barely say hola in Spanish, and usually stuck with their one language, afraid of going to places where that language is not spoken... Sad if you ask me


----------



## roughdraft (Nov 15, 2018)

Django said:


> I'm not Australian.
> I'm from the middle East where bombs and busses explode every now and then...
> After wasting 3 years of my life "serving" my country I ran a far as I could, Australia was it. Before Canada my passport got stamped in India, Ethiopia, Egypt, Jordan, Mexico and some easy European countries (I speak French, it makes things easier).
> Sadly native English speakers can barely say hola in Spanish, and usually stuck with their one language, afraid of going to places where that language is not spoken... Sad if you ask me



my mistake assuming your nationality, not sure who i had you mixed up with.

you would be giving some good advice here but it seems you're framing it in a condescending way which is not a good look or likely to have a positive effect.

and you're generalizing native English speakers which, again, is condescending towards most of the forum including myself. I get by well here in Latin America with Spanish, not just basics but actual conversations and relationships. I'm not sure why you wanna be that way because the things you're saying don't apply to everyone


----------



## Django (Nov 15, 2018)

Yeah I'm reading this and it sound like an asshole. Well, I sound. But I still stand behind the point of travelling and testing yourself in other places.

Didn't mean to generalize all native English speakers, but more to make the point.
Anyway
Peace and Salam aLequm


----------



## roughdraft (Nov 16, 2018)

it's definitely an important point to make but it's partly about *how* the point is made

unfortunately i think a lot of people are intimidated or overanalyze the task of learning another language. i mean, it does take some serious work but it's not as hard as a lot of folks think (in my opinion)


----------



## deleted23540 (Nov 16, 2018)

1) Follow your gut. If you feel like settling down is what's best for right now, give it a shot. We all know worst case scenario you can sneak out without a goodbye if in two weeks you realize you can't sit still.
2) I've only backpacked Canada and Mexico, but I will say I learned a _lot_ about myself and the world travelling internationally. Canada is a ball and I met so many people. Mexico is another world. I couldn't even begin to get into it right now. But if I could, I'd get on a plane to Puerto Vallarta and sleep on the beach the moment I get there. Link up with my local buddy and have myself a damn ball with the awesome people we call Mexicans.


----------



## Sleipnir (Nov 16, 2018)

As for your acquaintance, if there's such a "tug-o-war" going on inside, i would get a couple beers, and tell him about your new plans, and discuss with him what he would do, and stay with him till hes at a good place with resources / help get him to that goal, whatever it may be, and then go on your way. i would feel better that way.
and thatll give you another few days to give the world hell with ur bud before you go and settle down


----------

